# Trump Tower LV Sells 300 Units to HGVC



## ricoba (Sep 6, 2012)

Just saw this now at the Las Vegas Sun, thought some of you would enjoy seeing Hilton buying more Vegas properties!    

http://www.vegasinc.com/news/2012/sep/06/trump-tower-las-vegas-strip-sells-300-units-timesh/


----------



## toontoy (Sep 6, 2012)

its very interesting, at HGVC Sea world right now and was told 6 properties were recently aquired and wonder what the others could be, here is a link to the press release, the sales guy showed this to me as well. We didnt attend a presentation but they had me check in at the counter where they try and get you to do an update which my wife and I thought was strange. It took a few min longer to check in  

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/tr...rump-international-hotel-las-vegas-2012-09-06


----------



## GregT (Sep 6, 2012)

Interesting stuff -- thanks for posting the link to the article, and also posting the rumor of more property acquisitions.   I am happy to see HGVC doing this (although wouldn't mind seeing new cities......)

Thanks again,

Greg


----------



## ricoba (Sep 6, 2012)

It strikes me that this seems to be Hiltons way to move forward.  Instead of building new they buy out existing developments.  Unfortunately, how many more HGVC units do they need in Las Vegas?


----------



## GregT (Sep 6, 2012)

toontoy said:


> at HGVC Sea world right now and *was told 6 properties were recently acquired*......





ricoba said:


> Unfortunately, how many more HGVC units do they need in Las Vegas?



Maybe 5 more in Vegas, after Trump?


----------



## TheWizz (Sep 6, 2012)

It would be nice if they would have purchased a few hundred Trump Tower units in Waikiki and New York City!  Pretty soon they'll have to change the _Welcome to Las Vegas_ sign to include the HGVC logo!  

I wonder how many points a 2BR unit at Trump Tower will go for...


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 6, 2012)

*Step Right Up.*




TheWizz said:


> I wonder how many points a 2BR unit at Trump Tower will go for.


I wonder what timeshare tour freebies the headhunters will offer as a way to sign people up for Trump Tower sales presentations. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Quadmaniac (Sep 6, 2012)

What's Trump suites like ? I've never been in one of them and was always curious about what his were like.


----------



## TheWizz (Sep 6, 2012)

All kidding aside, I really do hope this is a "pilot" project between Trump and HGVC - would love to have even more options in HI, NYC, CHI-Town, Panama, Toronto, etc. and other unique locations where Trump is established to choose from...  

I just hope the Trump units aren't "exclusive" and/or difficult to book > 30 days out like HCNY and W57th...


----------



## TheWizz (Sep 6, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> What's Trump suites like ? I've never been in one of them and was always curious about what his were like.



In a word... "nice".   

http://www.trumpvegascondos.com/

http://www.trumpvegascondos.com/studio-las-vegas-condominiums

http://www.trumpvegascondos.com/one-bedroom-las-vegas-condominiums

http://www.trumpvegascondos.com/las-vegas-penthouse

http://www.trumpvegascondos.com/las-vegas-condos

http://www.trumpvegascondos.com/condos-las-vegas

http://www.trumpvegascondos.com/trump-vegas


----------



## GregT (Sep 6, 2012)

TheWizz said:


> All kidding aside, I really do hope this is a "pilot" project between Trump and HGVC - would love to have even more options in HI, NYC, CHI-Town, Panama, Toronto, etc. and other unique locations where Trump is established to choose from...
> 
> I just hope the Trump units aren't "exclusive" and/or difficult to book > 30 days out like HCNY and W57th...



I agree -- I did a quick search on Trump and they are Palm Beach, Toronto, Chicago, Dominican Republic....these would be tremendous for HGVC if there were other Trump properties too...

And not just 5 more coming in Vegas...

Best,

Greg


Edited:  did a quick search on Dominican Republic -- not sure if it is progressing....legal issues???....


----------



## ricoba (Sep 6, 2012)

HGVC units in Trump properties all over would be quite a coup, but I think the reason they were able to buy into the Vegas tower is that real estate here has hit a real low and I believe a number of the units are unsold.

Did you see the one comment from the comment section in the article?  

Poo pooing well healed Trump owners having to rub shoulder with timeshare owners!


----------



## slum808 (Sep 6, 2012)

Not all Trump properties are the same. It came to light when the Trump Waikiki opened, that Trump has been licensing his name. Some of the properties have been developed and managed by other groups. They just pay him for the use of his name. The contract allows him to sever the deal and remove his name at any time. What do you think will happen to the resale value of your $3 million Waikiki condo if that happens?


----------



## Quadmaniac (Sep 6, 2012)

TheWizz said:


> In a word... "nice".
> 
> http://www.trumpvegascondos.com/
> 
> ...



So Westin/Marriott nice then it looks like.


----------



## Purseval (Sep 7, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> What's Trump suites like ? I've never been in one of them and was always curious about what his were like.



We stayed in one and it was fabulous.  The only downside is that Trump Tower is relatively off the beaten path and has no casino.  You can walk across to the mall or take a shuttle to the Wynn.  You really need a car, which we had.  Mandatory valet parking.  1pm checkout time.  Very posh or maybe that was just our impression after going there straight from the Flamingo.  Marble bath, fancy woods, top end appliances. They even had a television built into the bathroom mirror.   If you don't mind not being in the middle of the action like you are at the Flamingo you'll love this place.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 8, 2012)

One other downside to Trump is that they're about the only hotel/casino in Vegas that CHARGES for parking.  Not sure if the condos are the same, but it's a factor to consider.


----------



## TheWizz (Sep 8, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> One other downside to Trump is that they're about the only hotel/casino in Vegas that CHARGES for parking.  Not sure if the condos are the same, but it's a factor to consider.



HGVC on the Strip charges for parking as well.  NOT a pleasant surprise when we checked-in...


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 8, 2012)

I am glad to see that HGVC is taking more of an aquire rather than build approach right now, as that model works.  Wyndham is doing the same thing at this moment as well.

Trump affiliation would be interesting.  So would aquiring remaining CI properties, considering the finanical trouble they seem to be in right now.
New developments that were build as condo, but are not selling, are good aquisition properties.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 8, 2012)

Sandy VDH said:


> I am glad to see that HGVC is taking more of an aquire rather than build approach right now, as that model works.  Wyndham is doing the same thing at this moment as well.
> 
> Trump affiliation would be interesting.  So would aquiring remaining CI properties, considering the finanical trouble they seem to be in right now.
> New developments that were build as condo, but are not selling, are good aquisition properties.



I agree.  Aquiring CI is something that I always envisioned as a good thing for HGVC.  This plus a Trump deal could work out well in my opinion.  Just as long as they start getting out of just LV, Orlando and Honolulu.


----------



## got4boys (Sep 8, 2012)

Been in a 1 bedroom last year and they are very very nice. Definitely more upscale than the Hilton Flamingo, Las Vegas on the Strip and Las Vegas Hilton.

The one bedroom was also larger than the other Hilton properties. Also there were 2 bathrooms versus 1.

The appliances are top of the line - Bosch and Sub Zero. 

Peggy


----------



## jjking42 (Sep 8, 2012)

Purseval said:


> We stayed in one and it was fabulous.  The only downside is that Trump Tower is relatively off the beaten path and has no casino.  You can walk across to the mall or take a shuttle to the Wynn.  You really need a car, which we had.  Mandatory valet parking.  1pm checkout time.  Very posh or maybe that was just our impression after going there straight from the Flamingo.  Marble bath, fancy woods, top end appliances. They even had a television built into the bathroom mirror.   If you don't mind not being in the middle of the action like you are at the Flamingo you'll love this place.



I have stayed at Trump Vegas many times. I like being across from the mall and not having a casino. I have always stayed in a studio room. The question will be points vs cash price rentals.


----------



## Purseval (Sep 9, 2012)

jjking42 said:


> I have stayed at Trump Vegas many times. I like being across from the mall and not having a casino. I have always stayed in a studio room. The question will be points vs cash price rentals.


Trump Vegas also shows up in Priceline.  You can name your own price and get it for less than a 1br HGVC during open season.  I believe it's the only hotel at its star level in its bidding area so if you know how to use the bidding system it's pretty easy to zero in on that one particular hotel.

Last time we stayed in Vegas we booked the Flamingo Open Season then switched over to the Trump for our last night because it had a later checkout time and we wouldn't have to hang around the airport.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 10, 2012)

Will Hilton take down the Trump sign on top of the building and replaced it with the HGVC board letters like they did when they purchase Westgate Resort in Vegas ?


----------



## ricoba (Sep 10, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> Will Hilton take down the Trump sign on top of the building and replaced it with the HGVC board letters like they did when they purchase Westgate Resort in Vegas ?



That seems unlikely since there are around 1200 total units in the tower and I can't imagine the Donald taking his name off anything that's gold and shiny!


----------



## SRenaeP (Mar 26, 2013)

AwayWeGo said:


> I wonder what timeshare tour freebies the headhunters will offer as a way to sign people up for Trump Tower sales presentations.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



HGVC has been calling us for the last week or so.  Hubby finally answered last night and they were offering (what I assume was) an owner's update in either Vegas or Orlando.  There was an 'event day' fee and an upgrade fee but long story short, we got Dec 30 - Jan 2 in a 2 bdrm at the Trump for $500.  Of course, we have to listen to the pitch but we've done those before and have no problem saying no we're not looking to buy anymore points.

-Steph


----------



## Ron98GT (Mar 26, 2013)

SRenaeP said:


> HGVC has been calling us for the last week or so.  Hubby finally answered last night and they were offering (what I assume was) an owner's update in either Vegas or Orlando.  There was an 'event day' fee and an upgrade fee but long story short, we got Dec 30 - Jan 2 in a 2 bdrm at the Trump for $500.  Of course, we have to listen to the pitch but we've done those before and have no problem saying no we're not looking to buy anymore points.
> 
> -Steph


New Years Eve on the Strip


----------

